# Tanner Ridge Raceway Park (home of the Quarrel)



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

Final 2012 Layout for Tanner Ridge Raceway Park
home of the Quarrel
www.thequarrel.com
www.facebook.com/thequarrelho
www.facebook.com/tannerridge

Trackside pit spaces (33)
Upstairs pit spaces (36)

This remaining to do

8' HDTV Projector Screen
Dual Monitors all computers
Outdoor picnic tables, benches with BBQ Pit

Thanks - email [email protected] for additional information for this years quarrel

Michael Block


----------



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

*Inside tanner Ridge Raceway Park*

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.346512458716883.85519.164525106915620&type=3&l=a1d27a022a

Complete picture set


Thanks


Michael Block


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Dang Michael... Expecting company or what?*

That's a whole lot of smooth goin on there. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks

The Quarrel is 5/15-19/2012

24 hours of Suzuka - 9/8-9/2012, Practice 9/7


Michael Block


----------

